# Segmented bowl



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I just finished this one. It is 13” in diameter and 5” tall. I made it from maple and walnut.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks good, Rusty!

David


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Beautiful, reminds me a bit of some baskets.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work Rusty.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a wonderful work of art,and BIG. What patience and skill.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Like Bob mentioned, it reminded me of a basket too. Very nice, Rusty.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I just finished this one. It is 13” in diameter and 5” tall. I made it from maple and walnut.


Very nice. A very interesting approach to the bottom. I have not seen anything similar so far.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

stanzee said:


> Very nice. A very interesting approach to the bottom. I have not seen anything similar so far.


Ok I will spill the beans. I glued three pieces of maple and two walnut together. The next day I went out to take it out of the clamps. I thought it would be cool to cut the bottom and flip a couple to make it checker pattern. Half way through my first cut it hit me that it wouldn’t work because it was an odd number. So I cut the rest and added the walnut strips to fix my screw up and that is what I ended up with.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> Ok I will spill the beans. I glued three pieces of maple and two walnut together. The next day I went out to take it out of the clamps. I thought it would be cool to cut the bottom and flip a couple to make it checker pattern. Half way through my first cut it hit me that it wouldn’t work because it was an odd number. So I cut the rest and added the walnut strips to fix my screw up and that is what I ended up with.


It's not that you made a mistake, it's the beautify way you corrected it. The mark of a good craftsman.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. I can't imagine what it would look like without your screw up!


----------



## Daniel_per (Mar 21, 2021)

Just awesome!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------

